# floundering etiquette



## saltwatersteve (Oct 23, 2008)

Been floundering lately (friday night)and wondering about etiquette. Typically (Highway pickens for instance) if getting too close to some one just sitting there not sticking anything but just sitting 100' from shore, isn't going out past them and up 500 yards or so enough to get back to business? 

Clearly I must be in the wrong since the two idiots came up on me 1/2 hour later between me and the shore(about) 25 feet away, stick a flatty 25 feet in front of me and then slam their kicker to full throttle and commence to doing a doughnut in front of me throwing a 18 " wake and missing my boat by 5 feet and then cuss me for cutting them off. Now maybe i am in the wrong but this seems a little extreme and not to mention dangerous. I would have been satisfied with a "sorry Bro" after all we're all just out there for some fun and food. Any thoughts on this ???

And if this is viewed by either of the two on that particular vessel, yesyou are idiots!:boo


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It will get worse.....much worse. Main reason I skip the fall.


----------



## saltwatersteve (Oct 23, 2008)

I know what you mean, I guess i'll have to watch taking my kid out there. I tried up closer to the river the previous night but saw notta lotta. but no pressure from anyone else was nice. So no input on the etiquette?


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *saltwatersteve (11/12/2009)* some one just sitting there not sticking anything but just sitting 100' from shore, isn't going out past them and up 500 yards or so enough to get back to business?


Of course it is. If I'm working the shore line and had came up on them 100' off the shore line just sitting there " Not trying to find a fish " I would of kept working the shore line right passed them..... Now if I come up on someone working the same line as I am I'll go out to deeper water until I get ahead of them good enough not to muddy up the water their trying to workARE just find another spot.... DFA is right, It's fixing to get real bad in a couple more weeks :banghead


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Really no need to crowd during the fall run. The flounders will usually be moving (stop/move/stop/move). If you see a strech thats already being worked by another boat and you want to work it just go the opposite direction. Back before limits I've taken 100 plus fish by going back and forth across the same300 yd stretch of shoreline (during the fall run).


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

My experience at FT Picken's over the last 5 years during the fall runindicates there is no "floundering etiquette" anymore. I try to stay out of everyone's way, not cut anybody off and hope for the best from there. If you don't hit anybody and or swamp the boat it was a good night at pickens during the fall run.

Mark W


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

IF YOU WANT TO SIT AND WAIT, I SUGGEST MOVING TO THE THE OTHER SIDE OF THE PEIR. OTHERWISE THE SAME THING WILL KEEP HAPPENING. 



SPIKE


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

this has nothing to do with a pier bro


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

people are actually staying in one place waiting for the flounder to come to them??


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

During the peak of the run there are a few places (funnels) whereyou can set up and wait for them to moveby. Easiest floundering you'll ever do.


----------



## saltwatersteve (Oct 23, 2008)

I appreciate the response from all on the etiquette matter. I've been floundering here for years and never had quite a run in like this. Always fell in line with everyone else, or like mentioned go the other way. Just wanted to make sure i wasn't in the wrong, but after being here for 23 years i thought i knew the "poop on the scoop"

So what does everyone think stickin will be like this weekend with the h. tide falling around 6 to 7 p.m. I'm thinking get out a little later plus miss the airshow boat traffic?

By the way went up towards the river last weekend and couldnt scare up a flatty to save me from starvation but blue crabs were everywhere.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (11/13/2009)*this has nothing to do with a pier bro


Yah it does bro he means go west of the pier cause east is more crowded.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Freespool (11/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (11/13/2009)*this has nothing to do with a pier bro
> ...




IE: They are talking about Ft Pickens Pier.


----------

